# Important Feast of Blades Update



## Feast Of Blades

Just a quick reminder to everyone out on the inter-webs. 

Tickets are going quickly, there are still spots available in every event, but that doesn't mean they still will be available later. 

Hotel rooms are selling out: We no longer have single King beds. This one is important, the hotel is going to sell out so reserve your room NOW!

List submissions for all events (that require lists) is sept 21. There are penalties for late submission. Send lists to [email protected]. Please make sure to state the event you're playing in. 

40K INVITATIONAL QUALIFIERS: !!! IMPORTANT!!!

We have sent emails to all invitational qualifier players so far, if you didn't get one, it's because your store hasn't reported it or the email is wrong. If you would like us to resend your initial email please send an email to [email protected] and we will get it out to you ASAP.

Free invitational ticket: If you received a free entry from a premier store you need to reach out to us if you already haven't heard from us. You can send an email with your name and store you qualified at to make sure we have you on the list (send to [email protected])

Free hotel room: If you received a free hotel room night from a premier store please make your reservations at the hotel and email your reservation code to us at [email protected] and we will credit your reservation. This is very important! If you don't follow this process you will not have your free room night!!!!


We look forward to having you all out, Feast is bigger and better than ever for 2013!!!


----------

